# Questions to Rules!



## Orandje (May 17, 2014)

Hey everybody,

since I got banned once and kindly got unchained I've decided to read the complete Rule List carefully to not violate any Rule ever again, so I'm super, mega, uber carefully with posting anything kinda... jep...
(I bet I'm not alone in not having read them entirely before...)

So I've got some Questions to be clear about anything and even before posting these Questions I first ask any expirienced Member, Mod or Admin If it's possible to safely do so without getting instabanned again, since I don't see any of these here and so I'm unsure. 

Why? Because I really want to understand every single aspect of the Rules and why people can get banned for, so I can efficently look over my comments and posts.


Agreed?


----------



## pondman (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Orandje (May 17, 2014)

pondman said:


>


...


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 17, 2014)

I'd say if you have questions ask them, maybe send one of the mods a pm?


----------



## Daf57 (May 17, 2014)

*OP* - I would message one of the moderators and ask them specific questions regarding the rules you have questions about. 

Max or Randy should be happy to help!


----------



## Hollowway (May 17, 2014)

I'd ban you right now if it were up to me. That's a BS post and it's clear you're trying to make a point that you think the mods are over-policing the forum. Don't play dumb. The rules on here are common sense and the same rules you'd have if someone came into your house.


----------



## tedtan (May 17, 2014)

Clarifying is fine, but arguing with/taunting the mods will get you banned again. So if you're legitimately not interested in getting banned again, just make sure you're clarifying. 

Also, note that the rules as listed are out of date (unless they were just updated), so you need to ask questions to get accurate info in some cases.


----------



## Orandje (May 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I'd ban you right now if it were up to me. That's a BS post and it's clear you're trying to make a point that you think the mods are over-policing the forum. Don't play dumb.



I do NOT want to insult, play dumb, indicate something, however you mean it or whatever you just said, I really DO want to get things clear, I don't even know why there're people bashing over my Question.
I'm serious with this!...

I kind of misinterpreted the last sentence, just edited it...
I don't even understand why you're thinking bad about me trying to behave better in this Community?



Hollowway said:


> The rules on here are common sense and the same rules you'd have if someone came into your house.



Completely agreed with this Part!


----------



## Orandje (May 17, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> *OP* - I would message one of the moderators and ask them specific questions regarding the rules you have questions about.
> 
> Max or Randy should be happy to help!




Thanks! Will get in touch with them!


----------



## Hollowway (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, I just took it as you were pissed you got banned and were making a point that you think that even asking what the rules are could end up getting you banned again. Sorry for coming out firing. But yeah, PM a mod and ask them whatever you need. They're all pretty cool. And just about everyone one of us has been banned at one point or another. I got one for making a joke in someone's FS thread. I was pretty sure I was gonna get a ban, but I also wanted to put the joke in, so I paid the price!


----------



## Orandje (May 18, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> They're all pretty cool. And just about everyone one of us has been banned at one point or another. I got one for making a joke in someone's FS thread. I was pretty sure I was gonna get a ban, but I also wanted to put the joke in, so I paid the price!



lol haha

Yeah, well I'm just waiting for Randys Response now. I was literally too dumb to find the PM Button on Max's Site... guess he turned it off?


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 19, 2014)

Orandje said:


> lol haha
> 
> Yeah, well I'm just waiting for Randys Response now. I was literally too dumb to find the PM Button on Max's Site... guess he turned it off?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=9878


----------



## Orandje (May 21, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/private.php?do=newpm&u=9878



Thanks! 


So, short Question, I never cared about Reputation and wanted to know If only Mods can give them or who's allowed to do that?


----------



## tedtan (May 21, 2014)

Everyone can give reputation, but the amount of rep will vary based on how much rep the user giving rep has. To give rep, use the scale at the bottom left of the post below the user's name.


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 24, 2014)

A short while ago I had a week in the slammer for "confusing the entire forum with off-topic" (I think those were the words). I spent a good two minutes trying to remember my latest posts, but nothing came to mind and when I returned I tried looking it up, but the post had of course been removed (for being off-topic, I guess). I considered shooting off a PM to a mod, but since I don't know if every mod on here has complete insight into everything and everyone that gets canned and banned, I sorta just let it go. But I now I can't really figure out if I broke any common sense-rules or if some thread was just derailing in general and I was part of a greater clean-up or whatever.

In such a case I'd say questions are well warranted, but this thread reads like a raised middle finger disguised as an ass-kissing (if you're in the "right" aggressive mindset) and I can't get my head around what the point of the initial post is. Questions? Are you opening a thread to ask the regular posters if you're going to get in trouble for PMing a mod? If you're already suspecting that the mods are just itching to bring the ban hammer down don't you think they'd jump at the chance to overinterpret this thread and get you the hell outta here? 

Now, what I am saying is to just settle down and don't be so paranoid that you start thinking of this place as a minefield and the mods as trigger happy psychos because then you're going to have a bad time anyways and what's the point of even wanting to hang around here if you think like that?

Just enjoy the conversations, don't be a dickass to people and don't partake in the derailing of threads and you'll (probably) be fine.



...speaking of all this- I'm seeing a lot of bans recently, what gives?


----------

